# Please help this dog??????????



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I got this email at work today, can anyone help this poor dog.

Hi everyone, further to the email below, attached is a picture of the dog (Beau Jack). I would really appreciate it if you would circulate this to your contacts in the hope that someone might like to have him as he will be put down on Friday if no one wants him.
If you hear of anyone who may be interested please give them my number and/or email.
Thank you
A male, 8 month old border collie x blue cattle dog is looking for a new home. This dog is very intelligent and affectionate and has a lovely nature but needs some training. At present he is in a house yard but needs more room to run or someone to give him some work and/or time.
If anyone knows of someone who would like this dog, please let me know as soon as possible as I believe the dog only has until Friday and will then be put down as the refuges find these dogs too hard to place.
Thanks
Lyn Morris
Ph: 4125 9355
Email: [email protected]

if anyone feels they can help this beautiul little animal please contact Lyn on the above number or PM me please.

Regards,

Simone.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahh I hope he finds a good home


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Likewise bundy_zigg. This little guy would make a great pet....sadly i am in an apartment and can't take him onboard. I've asked if he can be sponsored until a new home is found, hopefully that will buy Beau Jack some time.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump for Beau Jack.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Poor thing!!! I wish I could help but I'm in SA! :cry:

Under NO CIRCUMSTANCES let this poor dog be put down...Somebody WILL take him, please do all you can to stop him losing his life!!! Thank you for posting, this shows how much you care. 

My beautiful dog Bonnie (Kelpie X Border Collie), is an RSPCA adopted pet, they make wonderful, loving and loyal pets.    Someone *please consider giving this dog a home*, my heart is breaking writing this. :cry:


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Slytherin, the lady i am helping with this has told me she has one person who will look at the dog tomorrow so we are both praying someone will take him.

i've made it clear i will sponsor him until a home can be found, so i hope that will buy Beau Jack some time.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish you all the best of luck with such a beautiful boy, one of our dogs in the past was the same cross breed, and made a brilliant obedience dog, won many ribbons etc. Because of him, I became an instructor in the obedience club...... and because of him, we became the comedy relief a few times in training, and demonstrations!!!!!!!! My Bobby was my best little mate, and I still miss and shed a tear for him four years after his passing.
Beau Jack would have a lot of potential with the right owner, house yard or not.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Thanks Slytherin, the lady i am helping with this has told me she has one person who will look at the dog tomorrow so we are both praying someone will take him.
> 
> i've made it clear i will sponsor him until a home can be found, so i hope that will buy Beau Jack some time.


 
Thank you, so much for telling me, I havent stopped crying since my post! You are a good person salebrosus


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

oops i should mention he is FREE TO GOOD HOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

where abouts is he???? He is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.Don't worry he WILL find a home


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

He is located around Bundaberg at the moment, however, i will be travelling to Bathurst in a weeks time so if need be, i can always bring him with me if someone in NSW wanted him.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

I love to see people helping out animals in need!!!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 30, 2008)

bump for beau, i would take him if i didnt live at home and already have two dogs. breaks my heart to know thousands more animals like him are put to sleep every year because nobody wants them.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Very true ShooShoo


----------



## falconboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful dog. He does look like he needs training - he just has that very naughty puppy look about him!! How adorable!


----------



## Sel (Sep 30, 2008)

Id take him in a second, but im not allowed dogs at the moment plus my fence is broken and he would get out.
Im sure you will find a home, hes gorgeous


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump for Beau.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the bumps guys, bump again for Beau!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Keeping this up there for Beau Jack!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

C'mon Beau Jack!!!!!! You'll get there lad!!!!!! SOMEONE is bound to see you who can have a dog, especially one as beautiful as you. Hope it's a great home you are going to soon.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 30, 2008)

Bymperoo! Bump! Bump!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

ANUDDER bump for Beau!!!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

C'mon guys someone must want a beautiful dog like this, please don't let him be put down, I wish I had the facilities to take him right now I would do so in a flash.

Please....anyone with a good home and lots of love for this guy? Must be someone.......


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

bump for Beau!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

here's Beau's bump again!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel (Sep 30, 2008)

hope you find him a nice home!!! he is a lil cutie!!


----------



## Noongato (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a idea of someone who may want to adopt, i will have to ask him and see if he is keen, as he is looking for a dog at the moment...


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

Much appreciated  Hugs to all.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 30, 2008)

i would take him in a heartbeat, only problem being I have two dogs already.... both RSPCA rescues.

I would never buy a dog from anywhere else, way too many dogs get put down there.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

It broke my heart to go to the RSPCA animal shelter to get Bonnie...so many animals needing so much love! I don't know how the people can manage to work there without getting depressed or going insane. It takes a strong and dedicated person cudos to them all!

I hope Beau Jack finds a new home!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Now on topic...salebrosus, please keep us informed of Beau Jack's success and don't let the naysayers get to you.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

I will do, i will keep all of you updated on Beau Jack's plight, i won't let this little guy get euthansed without a fight.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

On a more positive note we maybe able to help by sponsoring this guy, please PM Salebrous with your support. I am more than willing to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## bundybear (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahahaha you just keep diggn that hole deeper don't ya?

so any news on a home salebrosus?


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

i posted it up on facebook so hopefully that might make some sort of difference


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Good on you Lana!!


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

Mods, please don't lock this thread for the sake of one idiot and a few heated (deserved) responses, this is an important cause.

Just asking


----------



## Miss B (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, thepythonpit, bitter much? 

I hate to be the one to tell you this but there are *plenty* of responsible dog owners in this country. Get over yourself and take your crap elsewhere. That's not what this thread is about. If you'd like to discuss dogs and their place in this country, perhaps start your own thread??

Salebrosus, does Beau Jack have any behavioural issues and is he desexed? Fingers crossed that he finds a loving new home by Friday 

Here's a couple pics of my 'pound puppy' - we rescued her from death row earlier this year. She was due to be put to sleep the day I collected her.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 30, 2008)

No home as yet, but i will keep everyone updated. I should know by tomorrow if the one person who is seeing him will decide to take him on board 

Ta for the support everyone.


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/groups/edit.php?info&gid=37288651907#/group.php?gid=37288651907


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> get over yourself, dogs are a huge problem in this country , thay should be band from citys and only working dogs aloud , the only good dog out my way is a working dog that gets chained up at night or the ones i see in my gun site .. you fools have got no idea what its like to brain a 3 week old lamb because some fool lets there dog roam at night...
> clueless dog loveers make me sick


 
Have you ever heard of a Stromatalite? If not try googling the noun, you will probably relate to it very well.

We're talking about a bloody dog in a pound you fool that has probably never seen a lamb in its life. Two completely seperate issues.

Woo hoo, big man, big gun, wow, we're all impressed.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

You're a champ in my eyes Miss B, wish there were more people like you! 



Miss B said:


> Wow, thepythonpit, bitter much?
> 
> I hate to be the one to tell you this but there are *plenty* of responsible dog owners in this country. Get over yourself and take your crap elsewhere. That's not what this thread is about. If you'd like to discuss dogs and their place in this country, perhaps start your own thread??
> 
> ...


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

wow miss b wonder why no one picked her up straight away she is beautiful is she friendly?


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

oh and i forgot to add, everyone is welcome to join this group if u have facebook and invite people so theres more of a chance of getthing this beautiful dog a home
http://www.new.facebook.com/groups/edit.php?info&gid=37288651907#/group.php?gid=37288651907


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 30, 2008)

have you listed him on gumtree, cracker etc??


----------



## Miss B (Sep 30, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> You're a champ in my eyes Miss B, wish there were more people like you!



Aw shucks, thanks  I wasn't really looking to add another dog to the family but when I found out she was being PTS there was no way I could just leave her there.



missllamathuen said:


> wow miss b wonder why no one picked her up straight away she is beautiful is she friendly?



She ended up in the pound and her owners didn't claim her. The pound were going to put her to sleep because there had been an outbreak of illness so all the dogs were being euthanised "just in case" they were sick (which she wasn't). I bugged them and bugged them to let me have her, and eventually they agreed to let me take her. I collected her in the morning; she was due for the green dream that afternoon.

But yeah to answer your question; she's just gorgeous. She doesn't dig, she doesn't bark, she's house-trained, she loves to play fetch, she's smart, and she's only young (not quite 2 years old). She is a bit of an escape artist, however with two Huskies of our own already our backyard is 100% escape-proof :lol: There's absolutely nothing wrong with her - her owners were just too lazy to collect her from the pound after she kept getting out.

Anyway Beau Jack looks like he deserves a second chance, he's got his whole life ahead of him - hopefully someone can give him a home


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

Mrmikk.... I'm right with ya..............................where do I send a money order to you salebrosus ...................... hopefully, we can help with food etc, or maybe the new owner will be getting an amount of food to keep them going for a while!!!!

ANYONE ELSE??????........


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump for a good cause


----------



## euphorion (Sep 30, 2008)

bumpy bump


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 30, 2008)

bumperoonies!!!!


----------



## missllama (Sep 30, 2008)

7 members on the facebook group now so hopefully more and more people will see and he will find a home!

http://www.new.facebook.com/groups/edit.php?info&gid=37288651907#/group.php?gid=37288651907


----------



## Khagan (Sep 30, 2008)

Wish i was closer and allowed to have him, looks like he would be such a beautiful dog with some training.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 1, 2008)

Latest update guys is that a couple who viewed Beau Jack yesterday have agreed to take him. As yet he has not yet been picked up but another person called and has said they will take him if the first family change their mind.

Fingers crossed, and thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Khagan (Oct 1, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Latest update guys is that a couple who viewed Beau Jack yesterday have agreed to take him. As yet he has not yet been picked up but another person called and has said they will take him if the first family change their mind.
> 
> Fingers crossed, and thanks for everyone's help



Sounds good !


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 1, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!! This is GREAT news!!! So it looks like Beau Jack will have a home with someone! 

Good work Salebrosus and all concerned!! What a great start to the day!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 1, 2008)

fantastic!!!! i did send this info to some good mates but unfortunatly they couldn't take him in but YAY atleast we got someone................................................................................................................................................................ i hate seeing animals being put down


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2008)

YAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY FANTASTIC result....... well done Salebrosus, you deserve a bloomin medal................ I lost so much sleep last night trying to think of ways to find him a home.

A great job, so verrrrrrry well done. ALL HAIL TO SALEBROSUS!!!!! You're a champ!


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey All,

I got this email from the lady who first sent me an email about Beau Jack........................................

Hi Simone, 
just thought I would let you know that Beau Jack has now gone to a good home – has 10 acres to run around in and another dog and 3 boys to play with so he should be really happy.
It is really good to know there are a lot of people out there who love animals – that’s why I sent the email as I was sure there would be someone who would want him.

From Lyn,


AWESOME - Huge thaks to everyone during this thread


----------



## euphorion (Oct 1, 2008)

BRILLIANT! it's people like you salebrosus that this world needs more of. 

yay Beau!!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

well glad that dog got a good home , its a shame about the hundreds that dont find one .......well done to all that saved this happy mutt...........


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 1, 2008)

i love a happy ending! 

good on ya for making such an effort in finding him a home! ;P


----------



## Mulga92 (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 1, 2008)

Top effort Simone, well done and here's hoping Beau jack is enjoying his new home and friends!!!!!!


----------

